

Mobile-First Is Old News. Think Platform-First - artvar
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140130170002-11651253-mobile-first-is-old-news-think-platform-first?_mSplash=1

======
wmeredith
LinkedIn's success cannot be denied, but I'm wary of all messaging from them.
Their site is a usability mess and is slow. Their marketing tactics range from
creepy to sleezy.

~~~
corresation
They're also champions of fleeting causes. LinkedIn yelled from the mountains
about the advantages of HTML5 apps for mobile. And then they championed hybrid
apps. And then they yelled about the brilliance of all native apps. In no way
am I saying that we all shouldn't constantly be learning and evaluating, but
if you champion something and find yourself moving a different direction,
maybe downplay the evangelizing.

Though of course LinkedIn does it for the same reason that undergrads mine
data to come to trendy and contrarian findings -- it gets press.

------
untitaker_
Ignoring the article's snarky tone, i am not really sure if there's anything
interesting left. Actually people are currently advising to move from OS-
specific code to HTML, the mobile movement was long before that. Not sure
where the author gets that trend for native apps.

But considering that this comes from LinkedIn, i admit things like IMAP MITM
are only feasible with truly native apps, as opposed to PhoneGap-based ones or
even "pure" webapps.

------
coldcode
The last point is not as great as they think. If you go too far outside the
user's comfort zone with the platform you risk making apps no one wants to
use. Sure a more limited palette is limiting but often that's a good thing for
user engagement.

------
ndnichols
Articles like this remind me why I don't use an Android phone. To each their
own, but this is not a feature that I want: "Upon install, Android apps can
get access to users’ location, contacts, phone calls, email addresses, and
almost every piece of information that resides on the phone."

------
thrush
This:
[https://plus.google.com/+RipRowan/posts/eVeouesvaVX](https://plus.google.com/+RipRowan/posts/eVeouesvaVX)

(Slightly related to the article)

